# This Should Be The Reason I Fish.....



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the official TEAM MELLON of the Ohio Hill Catfish Club. We fished our 1st tourney together this weekend and had a blast! 

Our goal is to take one of our kids with us at each tourney, if possible and weather permitting.

Take a look @ my sons face with this 10.5 # flathead from Saturday. That right there is what's it's about!


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

wow,i think he looks a little happy,lol

tell em i said congrats on the fish


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats to you and your son as well...Nice to see some flatheads biting...Also that is a really fat channel!!!


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah,that channels been eatin good


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

glad ya'll enjoyed it mellon! and ya beat most of the "old timers" in the club too!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Congrats Brian on the safe trip and the fish. You're son is probably hooked now. From experience, it will work in you're favor when the kids want to go fishing all the time. Spending quality time with the kids is something the wife can't so "no" about. LOL


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Right on Mellon! Sounds like you have a good family unit.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job on patterning the fish Mellon, way to go on your first tournament also, I still think you should tell the story of the big one that got away, hearing the excitement in your voice when I talked to you on the phone was pretty cool.

We won't be at the next tournament, we are headed to Henderson, Ky to fish the Cabala's tournament so we will see you at the Mason tournament, keep in touch

Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Doctor said:


> I still think you should tell the story of the big one that got away, hearing the excitement in your voice when I talked to you on the phone was pretty cool.


I think I'll post it when I get home. :B


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

congrats on the tourny! looks like everyone had fun and you got a nice start in the points! your son looked really excited at the weigh-in, wait until its a 40# flat instead of a 10.5!
teamclose


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Way to go Team Mellon. Enjoy the time with your team on the water.Thats what makes the day alot of the time. You will learn alot along the way.And so will they.


----------

